# well pipe italy?



## pipinho (Aug 27, 2011)

i bought a bunch of pipes and one has "well pipe italy" on it. I tried to do some research but i could find nothing. Does anyone know anything about "well Pipes" from Italy?


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

It may be something like this 
Italian Estate Seville 'Well Pipe' Partially Rusticated Bent Dublin Pipes at Smoking Pipes .com 
Usually if there isn't a brand name on it, it's a second of some sort.


----------



## pipinho (Aug 27, 2011)

it does have a similar shape and the stamping looks the similar...


----------



## pipinho (Aug 27, 2011)

Cleaned it up and it smo like a charm! Thanks my first briar!!


----------

